
LG Develops ‘Nano IPS’ LCD, Unveils 32“ 4K Display with DCI-P3, HDR600, TB3 - jseliger
https://www.anandtech.com/show/12187/lg-develops-nano-ips-lcd-announces-32uk950-4k-display
======
jaytaylor
For the unintiated:

\- TB3 is Thunderbolt 3

\- DCI-P3 is an RGB colorspace

\- HDR600 refers to luminosity (nits) and other VESA specifications

TBH I'm not sure what nits are or why to get excited about them.

I was kind of hoping all the initialism bingo would boil down to a high
refresh rate 4k IPS display panel!

 _[edit] removed "600 nits" because it was incorrect_

~~~
wtallis
> HDR600 refers to luminosity; 600 "nits"

No. The 600 nits (cd/m^2) brightness is just one of several requirements in
the VESA DisplayHDR-600 specification:
[https://www.anandtech.com/show/12144/vesa-announces-
displayh...](https://www.anandtech.com/show/12144/vesa-announces-displayhdr-
spec-and-tiers)

~~~
dogma1138
HDR600 doesn’t require 600nits actually it requires 320, the flash brightness
is a useless metric the problem with displays that can’t provide sufficient
brightness is continuous clipping of highlights not that they can’t
momentarily blind you.

Pretty much anything other than OLED or Sony’s full array dimming won’t have
proper HDR functionality especially after calibration which tends to reduce
the peak and average brightness of the display considerably.

VESA has a chance to step in and do something proper they chose the have the
shittiest requirements possible.

The only one currently in the PC monitor scene which is serious about HDR is
NVIDIAz

Gsync HDR requires a 1000 nits brightness and full array dimming with 380
zones or more for LCD panels.

------
mandioca
It’s good to see lg and sumsung (qled) trying to squeeze the maximum of what
can be done with LCD panels. Until burn-in is still an issue with OLED panels
im gonna stick with lcd/ips ones.

~~~
jseliger
Dell announced a 30" OLED display in 2016; then it re-announced it (for lack
of a better term) in April 2017: [https://www.anandtech.com/show/11272/dells-
ultrasharp-30inch...](https://www.anandtech.com/show/11272/dells-
ultrasharp-30inch-4k-oled-now-on-sale-up3017q-for-3500) and since then it
seems that nothing public has been said. I wonder what happened in there: two
years of vaporware is unfortunate, although I have zero technical expertise in
this domain, so there are likely good reasons behind the scenes, even if I
don't know what they are.

OLED TVs are common, but something keeps them from being commonly used as
computer displays.

~~~
mark-r
It's the burn-in that keeps them from being acceptable computer displays.
Computers are more likely to have static parts of the display that initiate
uneven burn-in.

------
mark-r
It's nice to see displays with a wider gamut coming to market, but they're
only useful when you can get more than 8 bits per pixel. The monitor itself
seems capable of 10 bits per pixel, but getting that end-to-end in Windows is
problematic at the moment.

------
codinghorror
Where are the OLED computer displays? I no longer want any LED anything after
seeing OLED in action on my TV and smartphone..

~~~
lucaspiller
One of the big hurdles with OLED is avoiding “burn in” and image retention.
For TVs it’s not so much of an issue (although even with my 2017 LG OLED I’ve
experienced temporary image retention) as the picture changes often, but with
a computer display that often shows static images (think menu bars), it’ll be
really obvious when you go to watch a movie or play a game.

------
rasz
another fake HDR display, will blacks go silver in corners like in most IPS
panels?

